# Puppy overfed but was fed accordingly to packet?



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Good afternoon guys, I've been feeding pawpaw Royal Canin junior for about 2 weeks now with milk.

I fed her 3 times a day with around 5-8 grams of kibble.

Today I read the packet and it said 75 grams a day when it is 8 weeks, she is 8 weeks and abit now.

I fed her 25 grams at once this morning and she ate it all...but this afternoon (her second meal) she didn't even touch her meal!

I think this is too much for me let alone little pawpaw, what should I do?

Is this overfeeding her even though it says on the packet?

Thanks


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!

I wouldn't rely on what the package says. Remember that they're in the business of selling dog food. Josie is free fed (has access to kibble all day) but eats between 1/4 and 1/2 cup per day. Her food bag says to feed her 2/3 to 1 cup per day. There's no way she could eat that much. Josie has never been one to eat a solid meal and empty the bowl so it works for us to just have food available all the time and she doesn't over eat. Some dogs aren't able to do this and need to be fed meals. I would feed her as much as she will eat at a meal and then adjust based on what she eats at the next meal. As long as she's gaining weight like she should and is healthy, don't worry about not feeding her as much as the package says. 

Josie says: I could never eat a whole cup of food in one day! Geez!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

At 8 weeks I would have food down for her at all times. 
She should be eating some every few hours to keep
blood sugar level.


----------



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

Oh thanks guys, I think she is bloated to the max...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What is on the bag is a guideline. I've never found the recommendations to be too accurate. If she is gaining weight and healthy, stick with what you are doing and slowly increase the amount as she grows. 

I am a meal person. I don't like free feeding. At her age, I would be doing 4 meals per day.


----------

